# Any Seen Black Belt the Movie?



## dancingalone (May 14, 2010)

The one that was recently released in 2007 with Akihito Yagi of Goju-ryu fame?  http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Black_Belt/70107870?trkid=190393

I watched it last week and generally enjoyed it.  Fun to see Sanchin kata performed in the opening scenes.


----------



## Omar B (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I saw Kuro-obi last year.  Fun movie.  A bit of a downer, not nearly enough Karate for a movie by that name I think.


----------



## BujinBos (May 14, 2010)

Saw it on my flight to Japan that year. From what I remember about it, there was good character interaction and development. The scenes were interesting and the sets were very cool. A good movie to watch if you like Japanese movies I think.


----------



## repz (May 14, 2010)

I saw it like a year ago, bought it a month afterwards. The villians is a blackbelt in shotokan under the JKA, and the good guy is a black belt in Goju Ryu. And yes, you do see the differences in their styles, even tho in the story they trained with the same sensei.

The contact was real close, close to real.

Another movie that features both of those guys, and was written by the fight coordinator to the BB movie, is High Kick Girl. They have people from shotokan, goju, kyokushin, seido, muay thia and other styles fighting. This one is kind of corney, and dumb at times, but the fight scenes are good, and the girls in it are cute, especially since they have good karate skills. Its very cheesey the first time you watch it.


----------



## Martin h (May 17, 2010)

repz said:


> I saw it like a year ago, bought it a month afterwards. The villians is a blackbelt in shotokan under the JKA, and the good guy is a black belt in Goju Ryu. And yes, you do see the differences in their styles, even tho in the story they trained with the same sensei.



The third guy who trains under the old sensei in the movie is a kyokushin black belt -but he does not have many fight scenes.


----------



## TigerLove (May 17, 2010)

I wacthed it few days ago, it's real martial arts movie - not some hollywood flashy etc..this have good story, realistic fighting..

I like it very much! And fights are fantastic! 

Tough, in final fight two guys ''fighting" maybe just litlle to long in that mud..xaxa


----------



## Mushinto (May 20, 2010)

repz said:


> I saw it like a year ago, bought it a month afterwards. The villians is a blackbelt in shotokan under the JKA, and the good guy is a black belt in Goju Ryu. And yes, you do see the differences in their styles, even tho in the story they trained with the same sensei.
> 
> The contact was real close, close to real.
> 
> Another movie that features both of those guys, and was written by the fight coordinator to the BB movie, is High Kick Girl. They have people from shotokan, goju, kyokushin, seido, muay thia and other styles fighting. This one is kind of corney, and dumb at times, but the fight scenes are good, and the girls in it are cute, especially since they have good karate skills. Its very cheesey the first time you watch it.


 
I thought Kuro Obi was very well done.

High Kick Girl was _interesting_.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 20, 2010)

repz said:


> I saw it like a year ago, bought it a month afterwards. The villians is a blackbelt in shotokan under the JKA, and the good guy is a black belt in Goju Ryu.



I saw the movie, and I liked it very much.  I am not sure whom you mean by 'villains' but if you mean either the characters of 'Giryu' or 'Taikan', I did not think either of them were villains.  One of the things I liked most about the movie was the moral ambiguity.

Both students disregarded their sensei's instructions in the end. Both found their own way and lived with the consequences of their actions.  Both were as freed and as trapped by their choices as anyone else in the world is.  Both were honorable men, both sought to do the right thing as they saw and understood it.


----------



## repz (May 20, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I saw the movie, and I liked it very much. I am not sure whom you mean by 'villains' but if you mean either the characters of 'Giryu' or 'Taikan', I did not think either of them were villains. One of the things I liked most about the movie was the moral ambiguity.
> 
> Both students disregarded their sensei's instructions in the end. Both found their own way and lived with the consequences of their actions. Both were as freed and as trapped by their choices as anyone else in the world is. Both were honorable men, both sought to do the right thing as they saw and understood it.


 
Villian was my way of not revealing the end since you dont know what will happen in the end. Though I still question why the shotokan dude from the jka would so willingly train the same military that stole their dojo and land.


----------



## TigerLove (May 20, 2010)

repz said:


> Though I still question why the shotokan dude from the jka would so willingly train the same military that stole their dojo and land.



I think because in that training he found what he wanted, and he couldn't have that while his master were alive - fighting to kill, and to gain control, to be victorius and the best.


----------



## lonewolfofmibu (May 27, 2010)

I watched just a few days ago andI liked it, sure it wasn't high-flying or anything like that but  it reminded me of what real karate is supposed to look like, to many times have i seen people just abandon there style when they get into a fight.
I hope it will have a simmilar effect on other Karateka 


"If you aren't mad enough to bare-knuckle box, then you aren't mad"


----------



## repz (May 28, 2010)

Are there any other karate movies out there? And I mean real karate, as in karate plays a part, and hes not a guy that dresses like a trucker who has to fight for money and who messes up his lines like, "hes too strong to be jail".


----------



## lonewolfofmibu (May 28, 2010)

-Are there any other karate movies out there? And I mean real karate, as in karate plays a part, and hes not a guy that dresses like a trucker who has to fight for money and who messes up his lines like, "hes too strong to be jail". -

I would check out "Fighter in the Wind"


----------

